
Saudi Arabia’s Reckless Extremism - Jerry2
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/11/opinion/mohammad-javad-zarif-saudi-arabias-reckless-extremism.html
======
pinewurst
TL;DR - written by Mohammad Javad Zarif, the foreign minister of the Islamic
Republic of Iran.

